# an issue on systemd

## mathabstrction

http://cupic.img168.net/bbsfile/forum/201505/02/223347bchqhqifccczcgpc.jpg

----------

## davidm

Does it ever clear eventually?  On Arch where they use systemd (I don't use it on Gentoo) I often had long delays with that due to my journal size getting out of control and corrupt.  Mine was up to something like 10GB.

See https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Systemd#Journal_size_limit perhaps to see if cutting it down helps.

----------

## mathabstrction

thanks

----------

## mathabstrction

$ dmesg

[   27.773790] systemd-journald[2213]: Failed to read ACL on /var/log/journal/ef564518680b262c15d0983c54e75e8c/user-1000.journal, ignoring: Operation not supported

----------

## mathabstrction

I found the problem still remains there.

----------

## ulenrich

Any fsck in need of interaction?

----------

## mathabstrction

 *ulenrich wrote:*   

> Any fsck in need of interaction?

 

no

----------

## ulenrich

 *mathabstrction wrote:*   

> $ dmesg
> 
> [   27.773790] systemd-journald[2213]: Failed to read ACL on /var/log/journal/ef564518680b262c15d0983c54e75e8c/user-1000.journal, ignoring: Operation not supported

 

If it is an issue with journald itself 

you might try setting in /etc/systemd/journald.conf

```
[Journal]

Storage=volatile
```

But then you further on only have output like "journalctl -b"

----------

